
Show HN: Let your story grow with Skrybe - eatthatpie
https://skrybe.me/
======
theflyinghorse
I want this but for projects and retros.

A sort of way to explain what lead to the current state of things.

For instance maybe times when we first get a task ie. "build this feature that
calculates these obscure taxes" we start by doing tons of leg work and asking
specialists and trying to pin point decision makers and making them make
decisions. Then we draw on the board and come up with even more questions and
the process starts anew.

Normally questions and decisions would be recorded in jira as comments to
epics or stories and their solutions but it kinda sucks to look through if
you're trying to find what the hell lead to the current state of things (for
some definition of thing).

Something like this could be a cool way to record paths of the project took
and how we got there. Because the format makes sense - I want to do X -> I
asked Y -> he told me to do Z -> technical limitations make Z not possible ->
we are now doing Z` which is ugleir but works.

~~~
eatthatpie
That's an interesting way to look at it. Do you think the sentences->nodes
generation approach would work for this? Or maybe should the tree management
be more flexible? I'm pretty excited about your idea and have many things to
think of now ;) though I'm not sure that tree structure is the best for the
task - maybe a graph would be better?

------
umvi
I wish I could open a sample project to see what a cool RPG storyline or
whatever could look like.

~~~
eatthatpie
I wish that too. :p Some time ago I hid the "show example story" button (there
was such) because I'm still working on it (actually, working on my friend who
is a great RPG scenarios writer... ;)).

------
yodon
I went to the site, couldn't figure out what it does, and left. That's not a
"please explain it to me here," that's a "I think your site would be more
effective if you explained what you built and why a visitor would care."

~~~
eatthatpie
Should the page `How it works?` describe the app more precisely? Or the
problem is that the homepage doesn't actually explain much, and doesn't
encourage you well enough to click the `Try it out` button (which leads you to
the page `How it works?`)?

~~~
yodon
I'm not going to click to try something just to find out what it is or whether
it might be useful to me. That's a terrible use of my time. The world is far
more full of things that aren't a fit than are. If you want visitors who
aren't your relatives or roommates to try your app you're going to need to
tell people what it is and why they should care before you encourage them to
try it.

~~~
eatthatpie
I think I will make the `How it works` page the homepage. Thank you :)

------
jtogrul
Interesting idea. I think this is actually the natural way of writing for most
people, at least for me. Some improvements can be done in the UX to make the
navigation easier. Also, I didn't get how the final text is being generated.

~~~
eatthatpie
Thanks! So far none of my ideas about UI was perfect. Guess I'll depend on
more generic / AB approach. I'm going to implement the (experimental)
interface for full story generation soon.

